# Bread & Butter "BUGS" ??



## Sturgeon-man (Mar 31, 2002)

I thought this would be an interesting topic (although sickening to think about ) but if you had to empty out your boxes and only keep 3 flies to fish with through-out trout season, what would they be?

1- #10 Roberts Yellow Drake

2- #6 Wet- Skunk

3-#6 Dark Edson Tiger

With a foot of fresh snow and the lack of steel in the rivers so far, you can obviously tell "Cabin Fever" has taken it's toll on me


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Adams
GRHE
Wooly Bugger


----------



## discdrag (Jul 21, 2001)

woolybugger
ephron
hares ear


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

1. Olive Bugger size 12 its hard to pick just one color, but olive is it.
2. PT bead head size 12

3. Hare Ear size 10

As you can see i like to keep it wet, i get a little frustrated while fishing those tight streams up north when i've got fly line all over the cedar trees.

Jason


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Didn't really have to think too hard on this one. 

1.) #16 Adams
2.) #16 Adams
3.) #14 Adams

Al


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

#1 yellow zoo couger #4
#2 Roberts drake in various sizes
#3 white rattlesnake


Having only three flies would suck!


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

white zonker
PT nymph
Royal Coachman


----------



## brmara (Feb 21, 2002)

1) #10 Olive weighted woollybugger
2) #12 Partridge and olive wetfly
3) #8 Baby Rainbow Trout Clouser minnow

Thankfully, we get to use more than 3!!!!

BRM


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

Wolly bugger..6/8/10
Parachute adams, mostly sizes 16/18/20
Yikes..third one is hard, either a Sprucefly or a Roberts Yellow drake....can we have two fly boxes with three each?? Does garden hackle count?

I think this would cause server emotial distress if I could not find an exchuse to sit by the river, sip some bone medicine and ponder my next offering for the tout.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Not much of a Trout fly fisher, but I do have some favorite flys.










That one that looks like a Perch is new to me this year, I picked it up at the show in Southfield. Already has a bunch of fish under it's belt. I don't tie em. I buy em. But I am attempting yet again to learn to tie. (Thanks Ralf!)

Sorry about the pic quality, or more precisely the lack thereof. I am lucky I got one pic out of the camera battery.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I will limit my reply to dry flies for trout only, just for fun. I like to fish wherever I can, East / West, etc., at all times of year, so my take on the 3 fly rule is as follows:

1) #14-16 Rusty Spinner
2) #16-18 Sulfur ComparaDun
3) #18-20 Blue Wing Olive (or similar Griffiths Gnat)

Maybe not the most obvious or popular hatches, but I bet I would cover the most seasonal emergences with a mix like this - these size and color flies are almost always on the water, even during other hatches. 

You can't find a river in the USA where I could not catch a rising fish at dusk with a Rusty Spinner, closest thing to a universal dry fly there is. You could also fish the tiny BWO like a nymph if you weight your tippet, and fish the Compara like an emerger if you 'drown' it a little. Many times I have trimmed dry fly hackle to make my fly 'fit' the conditions. I always have a small scissors on my vest just for this. Start with a dry and you can make an emerger or nymph easy enough - can't go the other way though! 

Try drowning your spinner or dun and fishing it dead swing downstream through the tail of a pool or riffle - I have hooked lots of fish totally by accident while my fly swung dead downstream as I was fiddling with my line, reel, etc.

I'll fill my creel with these flies any day! Just kidding - C&R only for me.

P.S. #4 is a Yellow Mepps spinner . . .


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

For a guy that carries 500, and possibly more fly's at any given time, this would be a difficult task to choose just three however:

I'm on the same page as jmoser, particularly on the scissor issue! I can make anything work in a pinch with a fine pair of scissors. Don't leave home without em! Limiting my selection to dry's only, I'd have to say, and , not necessarily in this order of importance: 


Elk Hair Caddis: #14
Griffith's Gnat (red tag) : #16
Sulpher Dun: #14 



AND SCISSORS!



TODDFATHER


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Black Woolbugger #10

Adams Dry #14

Black Dry #14

I always make it a point to have all three of these in my boxes when I hit the AuSable. All three have served me well.


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

That's really tough and the other answers really make you think.

Mine:

Parachute adams
Skunk size #10
Deer hair bodied hen wing spinner


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

crystal flash marabou clouser
olive beadhead deer hair bugger
caddisscudstonefly


----------



## stripcranknshoot (Jan 21, 2003)

1 - Michigan Hillbilly #14-16

2 - My Hex Nymph #6-8

3 - White Marubou Muddler #2 and up (Night Fishing)


----------



## Double Haul (Apr 27, 2002)

Michigan Hillbilly #12-#14

Exam #10-#14


----------



## Double Haul (Apr 27, 2002)

Had to think about #3....

#8 Grey Zonker


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Them's some nice flies you picked there, Double Haul!
I stopped at the Alphorn and got some Hillbilly's and Snook's Exams a couple years ago. Samples sit here at my tying desk as models. I also like the Impala's I got there.
Those local tyers at the Alphorn do a FINE job on their bugs.


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

okay, i will be the one to ask.

what in the h#$% is a michigan hillbilly?? and an exam??

never heard of these flies, but if guys are putting them in their boxes, i guess i should too


----------

